# Mirror Lake at Infirmary Mound Park (Newark)



## Xevious (May 11, 2004)

Anyone ever fished this lake? It's supposed to have Bluegill, Large Mouth, Small Mouth, and Channel cats. 

A friend of mine asked me if I wanted to fish this lake on Friday.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I would take my catfish gear bc im beting hes wanting to do the night fishing. The water is clear and most of it is a rocky bottom. 

Night fishing dates are May 6th,June 3rd,July 5th,Sept 2.The park will remain open until 11:30pm.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

It's really overfished. I've done alot of bass fishing there and had next to no luck. My father in-law has caught some nice catfish there. People keep alot of fish out of there and they don't restock it.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Gabo


----------



## Xevious (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info. 

We'll probably head over to Buckeye instead.


----------



## Fisherdude_21 (Sep 1, 2021)

Xevious said:


> Anyone ever fished this lake? It's supposed to have Bluegill, Large Mouth, Small Mouth, and Channel cats.
> 
> A friend of mine asked me if I wanted to fish this lake on Friday.


I have gotten cats every weekend here it is over fished as far as bass.


----------

